# fly fishing how to learn



## grampaman (Apr 8, 2007)

fly fishing how to learn is there anything on the internet that can help
me or i can watch it thanks
A Trying fly fisherman


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep, quite a few sites to help new fly fishermen. These 2 links would be a good place to start:

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/begin/101/

http://www.hooked-on-flies.com/

There are literaly hundreds of sites and I imagine others will respond with their favorites. Along with some of the info sites (like above) I would say to keep active in forums like this. Just ask away and someone is always nice enough to answer. I'm still very much a novice and have recieved a great deal of knowledge from forums.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

O yea, site like YouTube, type things like "Fly Fishing Lesson" and you can watch videos like this:


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

If your concern is cost and you live near a fly shop, you might also call the fly shop to see if they offer any beginners' programs. Some of them, like Mad River Outfitters in Columbus, offer a free intro class to get people started. If you live near Columbus, you can call them or check their web site for the class info. I usually do better learning things on my own, but it made a huge difference to have someone knowledgeable teach me the proper casting technique in person vs. via internet, book, or DVD.


----------



## wildbill (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Gramp... If you are in the Cleveland area..Stop in at Angler's Mail 6495 Pearl Rd. Parma Hts 44130 Ask for George, He will get you going..Great guy and to the point..Willing to help you out and will work within your budget..And get you catching fish!!


----------



## grampaman (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank For all The Info Guys


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

If your in southwest ohio shoot me a pm. S


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

hi gramp

you can join an organization like trout unlimited (T-U) or the federation of fly fishers (FFF)---they are always doing field trip---classes and speakers on a wide range of fly fishing topics---our next FFF meeting is doing a casting demo and "hands on" novice, intermediate and distance help sessions next week---you will learn faster than reading or watching

thanks coolwater---the next youtube clip was joan wulff---i saw her at sport shows as a kid casting 2 lines about 75 ft with just a tip section in each hand


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

As mentioned before, www.flyanglersonline.com aka FAOL. Great site with great folks. In addition to the message board, check out flyfishing 101 & other features.
Mike


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

I recommend www.sexyloops.com
These guys are very intense but have some great video clips made for learning. Their English so they're a bit like the Monty Python guys in their humor. A bit crude for us Americans. But, excellent teaching material for anyone from beginner to advanced competition casting.
Todd


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

read all these sites! buy a rod and practice!! I went out today for the 1st time and I learned alot! didn't catch nothing but it was muddy. I will use that as a excuse lol. well hope you try it. but you gotta read up and get some videos they help alot! hope you like the sport! I am glad I found out about it. its a fun time!!! fly anglers online helps alot! the beginner 101


----------



## Barbett (Oct 21, 2005)

Stop by and see Steve at A&N Outfitters in Milford.


----------

